# 10 acre homestead in NE Oklahoma



## Bill Edgar

We are selling our little farm. It is a 3 bedroom 1 bathroom home on 10 beautiful acres. Total electric with central heat and air. It has a large living and dining area. The Wood burning "Buck" stove with blower in the living room will heat the entire house. We set the Central heat to 65 in winter and it rarely has to come on. The home is around 1500 Square feet with an open floor plan. It has a separate laundry/mud room with a back door leading to the back yard and a raised kitchen garden. French doors in one of the bedrooms leads to a shaded patio. But the real eye opener is leading out the front door to the full width front porch over looking the front 5 acres, which includes a small orchard containing peach and apple trees, a fenced pasture where we keep our herd of dairy goats, and a large loafing shed with stalls, electricity, and a fold up milking stand . There is a chicken coop on skids that we move weekly. Other trees on the property include, pecans, pears, mulberries,walnuts, persimmons, and wild cherry. There are also blackberries and a small grape vineyard. One of the most scenic areas on the property is a small clearing with a pair of 100 year old pear trees and a huge black walnut over looking the small spring fed pond that over flows a small rock dam into the year round creek. There is a 12x14 ft greenhouse with electricity, and a 12,000 square foot fenced garden area. We currrently sell vegetables, fruits, eggs, and goat milk products at the Community Farmers Market. And our farm was featured in a story about family farming by a Tulsa television station a few weeks ago. The back 5 acres are heavily wooded with hickory, oaks, and walnuts. Which is on the NW side of the house and protects it from the north wind in winter and western sun in the summer. We sustainably harvest firewood to heat the house and fenceposts from these woods. We also sell some firewood in winter. There are walking trails throughout the woods and two small clearings with perfect visibility from the tree stand if you are a hunter. We are located 10 miles from Pryor, 7 miles from Adair, 13 miles from Claremore, and 5 miles to the turnpike gate which will get you to Downtown Tulsa in 45 minutes or Joplin Mo. in less than an hour. We are minutes from Grand, Oolagah, and Hudson lakes. I successfully lived on a 50 mile diet with 90% of my food coming from this acreage last summer for 90 days. This is not a cattle ranch, nor is it a production vegetable farm, this is a small diverse mixed use farm. Were asking 129,000 for our farm. If you are looking for a modest self sufficient homestead you should call me at 918 237-5236 
Bill


----------



## Bill Edgar

here is a link to a slideshow of our farm

http://s871.photobucket.com/albums/ab278/EdgarSpringsFarm/?action=view&current=d621a83f.pbw


----------



## TedH71

Nice! Love the porch.


----------



## Wanderer0101

Sounds like a very nice property and that's a good price for the area. What's your water source?


----------



## Bill Edgar

Wanderer0101 said:


> Sounds like a very nice property and that's a good price for the area. What's your water source?


It has rural water, a well would not take much to dig, due to the high water table. There is a year round spring on the property and several wet weather springs I am unsure about the quality. If I were to go off grid with the place in which we have always had plans to, I would collect rainwater into a cistern for drinking and use the spring for everything else. I have made soap with springwater, and during an ice storm a few years ago we collected water out of the spring to flush toilets, and clean with. This property is a good piece of land for self sufficient living. When the ice storm hit in 06 we were out of power and water for a couple weeks, we heated and cooked on the wood stove, got our greywater from the spring, and melted snow. Light of course from candles and oil lamps, we were just fine, actually kinda fun. The property is not like others around. Alot of homes are either enclosed in the woods on a hillside, or in the middle of a hayfield. There is just the right amount of clearings,woods and water to make this a good homestead.And there is a lot to eat. The garden is productive we grew 400lbs of potatoes this year not to mention the other stuff, in the pasture we keep dairy goats, rabbits and chickens.You could keep a cow or two if you want to buy hay, and the woods supply nuts, berries, deer, and squirrel. I read a book several years ago called "Hillback to Boggy" it was about a family in Oklahoma that were kicked off their farm and instead of running off to California they took off toward Arkansas to live in the woods. Their car quit them in SE Oklahoma a few miles from where I grew up. So they just squatted on a 10 acre clearing in the hills and rode out the depression, part of the time in a tent and then in a handbuilt cabin. Their descendants are still in the area today. It was a good book I recommend it to anyone interested in homesteading. I sorta kept that book in my mind while landscaping this property. Actually we are only selling because we have bought a piece of land just like it where I grew up, near our families, near where that book was written. It is 33 acres of woods, pasture, a year round creek and a pond. No spring though, we are going to try to build a house just like this one on that property, only on our own. 
oops I rambled.


----------



## Wanderer0101

Bill Edgar said:


> It has rural water, a well would not take much to dig, due to the high water table. There is a year round spring on the property and several wet weather springs I am unsure about the quality. If I were to go off grid with the place in which we have always had plans to, I would collect rainwater into a cistern for drinking and use the spring for everything else. I have made soap with springwater, and during an ice storm a few years ago we collected water out of the spring to flush toilets, and clean with. This property is a good piece of land for self sufficient living. When the ice storm hit in 06 we were out of power and water for a couple weeks, we heated and cooked on the wood stove, got our greywater from the spring, and melted snow. Light of course from candles and oil lamps, we were just fine, actually kinda fun. The property is not like others around. Alot of homes are either enclosed in the woods on a hillside, or in the middle of a hayfield. There is just the right amount of clearings,woods and water to make this a good homestead.And there is a lot to eat. The garden is productive we grew 400lbs of potatoes this year not to mention the other stuff, in the pasture we keep dairy goats, rabbits and chickens.You could keep a cow or two if you want to buy hay, and the woods supply nuts, berries, deer, and squirrel. I read a book several years ago called "Hillback to Boggy" it was about a family in Oklahoma that were kicked off their farm and instead of running off to California they took off toward Arkansas to live in the woods. Their car quit them in SE Oklahoma a few miles from where I grew up. So they just squatted on a 10 acre clearing in the hills and rode out the depression, part of the time in a tent and then in a handbuilt cabin. Their descendants are still in the area today. It was a good book I recommend it to anyone interested in homesteading. I sorta kept that book in my mind while landscaping this property. Actually we are only selling because we have bought a piece of land just like it where I grew up, near our families, near where that book was written. It is 33 acres of woods, pasture, a year round creek and a pond. No spring though, we are going to try to build a house just like this one on that property, only on our own.
> oops I rambled.


Thanks for the information and I appreciate the ramble. I'll look for the book. I'm actually looking for a few more acres, sounds like your new property is exactly what I'm looking for. Figures.


----------



## Bill Edgar

Deciding to sell was a hard decision, I feel like I am selling my child it just doesn't seem right. I wish I could say "free to a good home" minus the free part. We are trying to sell it by owner, had a real estate agent come look at it and she went on and on about horses, and freeway access. I was turned off because she was trying to sell our house as a McMansion and that's not what it is. We figured we would be better at presenting it for what it is. We have had people look at it and talk about putting 4 or 5 horses on it, people commenting about the ATV trails "they are not ATV trails" I've had a lot of kids want to ride their ATV's out here I wont let them because I know how destructive they can be. One guy asked about subdividing it, you just kinda nod and agree, with a tear in your eye, because you are trying to sell the property. I'm hoping that if we present the property right it will go to new owners who wont subdivide it or turn it into a go-cart track and will continue to use the land like it should. But we gotta sell:shrug:


----------

